# Welcome Home Ace and Cosmo!



## SamatranTiger (Aug 28, 2008)

Introducing Ace and Cosmo, my two newest hedgehogs (they arrived yesterday)!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Two cuties!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

There beautiful, congrats


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

They are both adorable! I love Ace's face. precious!


----------



## SamatranTiger (Aug 28, 2008)

PJM said:


> I love Ace's face. precious!


I love how light the brown portion of Ace's split mask is as well as the variation in the shades of brown.
My other hedgehog, Holly, has a completely split face...nose, mask, and ears!


----------



## Pokey (Aug 21, 2011)

Aww, two cuties you got there! I really like cosmo's white faux hawk, so adorable!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

They are adorable.


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

So cute!!! I'm starting to become really fond of split-faced hedgies lately. I just think they're adorable.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh my! I love little Cosmos' really pink nose and white visor1 And Ace's picture stretched out showing those two legs is gorgeous! But every picture is just wonderful!


----------



## SamatranTiger (Aug 28, 2008)

shetland said:


> Ace's picture stretched out showing those two legs is gorgeous!


That is actually my beautiful little girl, Holly.


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

They're both so cute! Holly is a doll!


----------

